
Isaac Newton's Principia Mathematica Reissued - hn-user
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1174653512/isaac-newtons-principia-mathematica-reissue
======
dharmon
Reading the original text can be challenging, by I really enjoyed _Magnificent
Principia_ by Colin Pask. Basically it's a guided tour of what could be argued
is the most important scientific text of all time.

I really enjoy books like that, and like Charles Petzold's _Annotated Turing_.
Any other recommendations in that style would be much appreciated.

~~~
nabla9
The most important lesson I learned from looking at he original writings of
Newton was the difficulty of expressing and thinking about integration and
derivatives first time.

After humanity has digested these concepts 300 years, they are much easier to
use and learn than they were when Newton and Leibniz figured them out first
time.

------
hn-user
publisher's website
[http://www.kroneckerwallis.com/](http://www.kroneckerwallis.com/)

